# modem wählt nicht ein



## BeeSTy (24. Februar 2004)

Hi,

mittlerweile habe ich es geschafft, dass mein Modem unter Suse Linux9.0 erkannt wird (genauer gesagt war es eigentlich Linux selbst  )
Während der konfiguration des Modems habe ich dann die gewünschten Daten eingegeben.

Nachdem ich dann über KInternet ins Netz wollte musste ich feststellen, dass da keine Verbindung hergestellt wird. Habe mir daraufhin das Protokoll anzeigen lassen aus dem ich allerdings auch nicht schlau werde.
(Habe es mal als Datei angehangen)

Wo könnte der Hund begraben sein?
Ist übrigens die SuseVersion von der ComputerBild CD, da stand aber nätürlich auch nichts drin über mögliche Probleme.

Besten Dank

MFG
Benjamin


----------



## alexdoehla (27. Februar 2004)

Sieht irgendwie so aus, als würde das Modem doch nicht richtig erkannt sein...
Ich hatte das Prob mit meiner Gigabit Lan Karte aufn Asus Board...
Es war zwar der korrekte Name drin gestanden, ich konnte auch alles konfigurieren aber das Ding ließ sich nicht dazu bewegen zu funktionieren...
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, mal ein anderes Modem zu probieren, könntest das mal versuchen...
MfG

Alex


----------



## BeeSTy (28. Februar 2004)

Hi

Danke für Deinen Beitrag habe schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt  

Habe aber leider nicht die Möglichkeit ein anderes Modem zu nutzen.
Im Laptop ist nicht mehr wirklich Platz.

Hm gibts sonst noch ne Möglichkeit?

MFG
Benjamin


----------



## voelzi (28. Februar 2004)

Ja, du kannst mit einem Terminal-Programm den Befehl ATI3 eingeben, daraufhin sollte sich das Modem mit seinen Herstellerangaben melden. 
Sollte es keine Reaktion geben, dann wechsele die von dir eingebenen Schnittstelle und event. den Modemtreiber bis du eine Antwort erhälst.


----------

